# Dennerle Seminar



## Dan Crawford (3 Mar 2009)

Hi everybody. I've recently been approached by Dennerle to see if i could help arrange a seminar in the UK. I've said i'll put the feelers out and check out how many people might be interested. It would be based in the midlands and likely to take place in May/June.
The speaker will be Stefan Walter, Head of special developments. He's a really nice guy and very knowledgeable. There will no doubt be much emphasis on low turn over and heater cables etc but this is a chance to hear their reasonings directly from the horses mouth.
This seminar is to be held only if we can get some concrete attendees.
Put your names down and i can submit them to Dennerle and together we can come up with a date.
Cheers
Dan


----------



## Garuf (3 Mar 2009)

Depending on location and date I'll deffinetly be there.


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Mar 2009)

Count me in   Midlands events are always good mate


----------



## Egmel (3 Mar 2009)

Unlikely I'll be able to make it up to the midlands  (unless it's really close to a mainline station!)

Enjoy, it sounds like a good event.


----------



## Superman (3 Mar 2009)

Date depending I'll want to come along and with it being in the midlands then it's right up my street (lol!).
Have we got a venue earmarked?


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Mar 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Have we got a venue earmarked?


Not as such, it depends on the interest that we get.....


----------



## Aeropars (3 Mar 2009)

Depends where in the midlands to be honest


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Mar 2009)

The Uni I work at hire out conference facilities... not that I'm suggesting this on the basis of it being 2.5 miles away from where I live or anything


----------



## a1Matt (3 Mar 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> The Uni I work at hire out conference facilities... not that I'm suggesting this on the basis of it being 2.5 miles away from where I live or anything



lol. Could you make it a little bit further South, say... London.  Then I would come


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Mar 2009)

We're sticking to the midlands because people can _in theory_ get there within 2hrs from about 70% of the the main UK cities. If we do it in London then the northerners can't come and if we do it in Manchester then the southerners can't come.


----------



## a1Matt (3 Mar 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> We're sticking to the midlands because people can _in theory_ get there within 2hrs from about 70% of the the main UK cities. If we do it in London then the northerners can't come and if we do it in Manchester then the southerners can't come.



I am a lazy Londoner speaking purely from a selfish point of view     Whilst I would love you to host it in London I fully agree that Midlands is the best spot to be accessible to the most number of people.  

When Amano comes over (it WILL happen one day   ) I will be straight in the car and offering lifts


----------



## StevenA (3 Mar 2009)

I'd definately be interested, work permitting


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Mar 2009)

Date permitting I'll be there, but there's a fair bit going on in May/June for me I'm afraid.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Mar 2009)

Sounds interesting, depends location and date, would be nice to attend something!!!


----------



## Billypete (3 Mar 2009)

Hi All. Would definately be interested dependant on date - I work shifts , so ....  A bit forward   , but ,superman, I could give you a lift If I was to make it , as I'm driving passed your front door to get there ?? Pete.


----------



## TDI-line (4 Mar 2009)

I might take a look, do they offer refunds for 75 watt heating cables, and bodenfluter.


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Mar 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> I might take a look, do they offer refunds for 75 watt heating cables, and bodenfluter.


----------



## Superman (4 Mar 2009)

Billypete said:
			
		

> Hi All. Would definately be interested dependant on date - I work shifts , so ....  A bit forward   , but ,superman, I could give you a lift If I was to make it , as I'm driving passed your front door to get there ?? Pete.


Road trip! Don't mind sharing a car to get there. 
I had to share with Steve and John Starkey to get to FoF, so anything else will be pleasent!


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Mar 2009)

Cheek!


----------



## John Starkey (4 Mar 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Billypete said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clarke,you are walking back home this year,   ,regards john


----------



## John Starkey (4 Mar 2009)

Hi Danny boy,i am up for it,But i go on holiday on may 24th so we will see,regards john.


----------



## Simon D (4 Mar 2009)

I'd be interested, subjet to location and date. Can't you provisionally book a venue/date and then see what response you get? 

If it fits with others schedules then you could get some definative responses or possible attendees could rearrange appointments etc. to fit in with dates provided.??


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Mar 2009)

Simon D said:
			
		

> I'd be interested, subjet to location and date. Can't you provisionally book a venue/date and then see what response you get?
> 
> If it fits with others schedules then you could get some definative responses or possible attendees could rearrange appointments etc. to fit in with dates provided.??


I've informed Dennerle of the possible interest and requested a more definite date and venue. It could be a good day.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I've informed Dennerle of the possible interest and requested a more definite date and venue. It could be a good day.



i'd be interested in a trip to the moon, if it were held at lincoln,   i cant commit to anything that dont have dates and venues. 

once you've got confiramtion Dan, i'll see if i can make it. what with the recession, i cant afford air at the minute!  :?


----------



## Themuleous (12 Mar 2009)

I think it was Stephan who I met when Dennerle did the talk at the gold fish bowl.  He does know his stuff even if it (as Dan says) is aimed at what we would call 'low tech/light' tanks.

Sam


----------



## Billypete (19 Mar 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Billypete said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I'll make sure I don't have any curries for week - just to make sure !!     
 :idea: Perhaps Steve and John could come as well if there local ......      

  Regards

  Pete


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Mar 2009)

I've told Dennerle that we're interested and requested some date. I'll let you all know asap


----------

